# Engine stalls when put into gear?!



## commytollins (Apr 26, 2005)

I have a '97 Nissan Altima GXE with A/T. I've put a lot of work and time into this car. I left it over night at my work. The next day I went to start it, it started fine. As soon as I put the car into drive it stalls. My battery isn't even a month old. I had just changed the spark plugs and wires when I changed the battery. I checked my oil it was fine. So I started my car again. It started fine, again as soon as I changed to Drive the engine dies. I'm clueless ........

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------

